# STEROID BRANDS, PROFILES, PCTURES, & REVIEWS > PICTURES OF STEROIDS >  IS This Anavar Fake please help..or Real

## eddy0255

OK a friend got me today Oxandronlone Tablets,usp its a white bottle yellow cap the label is white with the oxandrolone on it in blue on bottom it says 5 mg 90 capsules. the capsules are not labled n its clear n powder inside is white.. does this sound legit..

----------


## eddy0255

anyone

----------


## ineedsome

Did you ever find out if your stuff was legit or not? Im having the same probs with my capsules and whether they are legit.

----------

